# Kampfsportler als neuer Chef bei Blinker & Co



## Blueser (11. September 2020)

Bin mal gespannt ...


----------



## Lajos1 (11. September 2020)

Hallo,

 dazu fallen mir zwei Aussagen ein: "Schuster bleib bei Deinen Leisten" und "von nun an gings bergab".

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. September 2020)

Da ist doch mehr gelaufen zwischen denen...............


----------



## Angler2097 (11. September 2020)

So sieht es aus. Einfach mal den Mopo Artikel lesen.
Das hat man davon, wenn man solche Leute in entscheidende Positionen setzt.


----------



## Thomas. (11. September 2020)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> *Boxer als Verlagschef*
> Nun soll er also die Geschicke solcher Magazine wie Fliegenfischer, Blinker oder Segeln leiten! Sheikholeslami sagt dazu: "Ich gewinne durch Knockout. Das ist mein Kampfstil. Jeder Gegner, der bis jetzt vor mir stand, ist am Boden gewesen.“
> Mittlerweile soll es auch schon zu Kündigungen gekommen sein. Laut Angaben der Hamburger Morgenpost hat zum Beispiel Dr. Lucas von Bothmer, Chefredakteur der Zeitschrift „Jäger“, das Verhalten des neuen Chefs mit „Methoden wie bei der Gestapo“ betitelt und durfte kurze Zeit später sein Büro räumen. Viele weitere Mitarbeiter sind laut dem Mopo unzufrieden und werfen dem neuen Verlagschef zum Beispiel vor, es sei unangebracht einen Porsche Cayman GTS als Dienstwagenzu fahren, während viele Journalisten des Hauses in Kurzarbeit sind. Sheikholeslami entgegnete: „Ich hab keine Kurzarbeit.“


Zitate aus der mopo
Irgendwann war die Verlegerin der Meinung, etwas für ihre Fitness tun zu müssen, und sie begab sich 2019 in die kundigen Hände von Ardalan Sheikholeslami.

Ardalan inspiriert mich total, er inspiriert mich jeden Tag.“ Ihr Herz würde sich „achtmal umdrehen“, bei dem was sie gerade erlebe.

noch irgendwelche fragen? EDIT MOD: Unangebrachte Mutmaßung


----------



## Angler2097 (11. September 2020)

Eindeutiger geht es doch nicht mehr


----------



## ralle (11. September 2020)

EDIT MOD: Unangebrachte Mutmaßung


----------



## Captain_H00k (11. September 2020)

Sehr schade...Ich kann den Typen und sein Umfeld nicht leiden ! Generell ist die Hamburger Fighting Szene mit Vorsicht zu genießen,leider viele eklige Leute am Start.


----------



## Thomas. (11. September 2020)

wenn man sich den Artikel mal durchliest kommen mir ein paar Film Iden in den Kopf  
 Chuck Norris VS. Sheikholeslami


----------



## phirania (11. September 2020)

Feindliche Übernahme von einem Familienclan ....?
Oder falscher Film.
Irgendwas wird hier geschoben.
Hat der Gute eigendlich einen Plan vom angeln EDIT MOD: Unangebrachte Mutmaßung


----------



## trawar (11. September 2020)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Nun soll er also die Geschicke solcher Magazine wie Fliegenfischer, Blinker oder Segeln leiten! Sheikholeslami sagt dazu: "Ich gewinne durch Knockout. Das ist mein Kampfstil. Jeder Gegner, der bis jetzt vor mir stand, ist am Boden gewesen.“


Zitat Mopo:
"Kampfsportler als neuer Boss bei Hamburger Jahr Top Special Verlag | MOPO.de                                                          
Der 38-Jährige gab *2018 *in einem Kampfsport-Magazin zum Besten: „Ich gewinne durch Knockout. Das ist mein Kampfstil. Jeder Gegner, der bis jetzt vor mir stand, ist am Boden gewesen.“

Diese Aussage steht doch in keinem zusammenhang mit dem Verlag und der Position die er besetzen soll!



Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Viele weitere Mitarbeiter sind laut dem Mopo unzufrieden und werfen dem neuen Verlagschef zum Beispiel vor, es sei unangebracht einen Porsche Cayman GTS als Dienstwagenzu fahren, während viele Journalisten des Hauses in Kurzarbeit sind. Sheikholeslami entgegnete: „Ich hab keine Kurzarbeit. Und im Übrigen seien gute Leute eben teuer.“


Zitat Mopo:
"Schwer gereizt war er, als er nach dem Porsche Cayman GTS gefragt wurde, den er *angeblich *als Dienstwagen nutzte. Es sei nicht sein Niveau, über Materielles zu sprechen. Als ein Mitarbeiter darauf verwies, dass viele in Kurzarbeit seien und über materielle Dinge durchaus sprechen wollten, entgegen Sheikholeslami: „Ich hab keine Kurzarbeit.“

Ist mir latte ob das gut oder schlecht ist wer sich da wieder die Taschen voll schaufelt, nur die Bericht erstattung hier ist immer so eine sache.


----------



## Blueser (11. September 2020)

Was für eine weitsichtige und verantwortungsvolle Unternehmerin.
Einen sehr sympathischen und kompetenten Nachfolger hat sie sich da ausgesucht ...


----------



## Thomas. (11. September 2020)

Blueser schrieb:


> Was für eine weitsichtige und verantwortungsvolle Unternehmerin.
> Einen sehr sympathischen und kompetenten Nachfolger hat sie sich da ausgesucht ...


sagt man nicht potenten Nachfolger


----------



## yukonjack (11. September 2020)

Blueser schrieb:


> Was für eine weitsichtige und verantwortungsvolle Unternehmerin.
> Einen sehr sympathischen und kompetenten Nachfolger hat sie sich da ausgesucht ...


Genau, solche Typen  gehören in deutsche Chefetagen.


----------



## Thomas. (11. September 2020)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Sheikholeslami sagt dazu: "Ich gewinne durch Knockout. Das ist mein Kampfstil. Jeder Gegner, der bis jetzt vor mir stand, ist am Boden gewesen.“



vielleicht sollte man im mal unsere @Rebecca Hoffmann gegenüber (vor)stellen,   
nee Spaß bei Seite, aber was würdet ihr bei eurem Verlag tun wenn ihr so einen Einstein vorgesetzt bekommen würdet?


----------



## Christian.Siegler (11. September 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> aber was würdet ihr bei eurem Verlag tun wenn ihr so einen Einstein vorgesetzt bekommen würdet?



Füße hoch und Popcorn raus...


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (11. September 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> vielleicht sollte man im mal unsere @Rebecca Hoffmann gegenüber (vor)stellen,



Dann gilt auch für euch: Füße hoch und Popcorn raus


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (11. September 2020)

Ich fürchte das hier eröffnete Thema, rund um die neue Führungskraft beim Gruner & Jahr Verlag,
lädt dazu ein mannigfaltig gegen den Paragraphen 5 der hiesigen Boardregeln zu verstoßen. Daher ist das Ganze vielleicht keine so gute Idee.

Gerade in der heutigen Zeit des zunehmenden medialen _"Shitstorms"_ wird Frau Jahr mit solchen, wie mir scheint doch eher unüberlegten, Aktionen allerdings nicht gut beraten sein. Aber sie wird schon wissen was sie ihren langjährigen & treuen Mitarbeitern und auch den Lesern zumuten kann und möchte. Alles andere sollen bitte die Mitarbeiter sowie die Leser & Abonnenten der Zeitschriften dieses Verlages entscheiden.

Ich denke ein guter Chefredakteur oder Autor findet auch woanders einen Job und nimmt im Zweifel seine Leser einfach mit. Den Ruf eines traditionellen & langjährigen Verlagshauses ruiniert man hingegen nur einmal, da muss Frau Jahr wohl erneut die Manager-Schulbank drücken.


Nachtrag:
Über die kulturelle Aneignung einer Hamburgerin in bajuwarischer Tracht, möchte ich angesichts des eventuell nicht ganz aktuellen Mopo-Fotos noch einmal hinwegsehen.


----------



## Salt (11. September 2020)

Bin schon auf die neuen Titelstories gespannt..... 

"Krasser Barsch mit einem Schlag zu Boden gestreckt!"


----------



## Kochtopf (11. September 2020)

1. Grauenhafte Überschrift
2. Grauenhafter Text 
3. Grauenhaftes Zitat

Was geht nur in euch vor?!


----------



## Thomas. (11. September 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> Zitate aus der mopo
> Irgendwann war die Verlegerin der Meinung, etwas für ihre Fitness tun zu müssen, und sie begab sich 2019 in die kundigen Hände von Ardalan Sheikholeslami.
> 
> Ardalan inspiriert mich total, er inspiriert mich jeden Tag.“ Ihr Herz würde sich „achtmal umdrehen“, bei dem was sie gerade erlebe.
> ...


ok, das mit der Unangebrachte Mutmaßung sehe ich ja ein, darf ich den Mutmaßen das die zwei sich mehr als mögen


----------



## Wollebre (11. September 2020)

Mich interessieren nicht die Beweggründe die Frau Jahn dazu bewogen haben. Das ist einzig und alllein ihre Privatsache.  

Kenne niemanden der durch eine der Zeitschriften ein besserer Angler oder Jäger geworden ist. Gibt für mich auch keinen Grund teuer für die mit  Werbung vollgeknallten Zeitschriften zu zahlen. Firmen zahlen teuer für ihre Werbung und als Konsument dann noch einmal teuer für die bezahlte Werbung zahlen? Müßte ich einen schweren Schaden haben das zu unterstützen.....

Das Internet bietet heutzutage zu jedem Thema so viele detaillierte Informationen das ich auf die Meinung einer Zeitschrift wirklich nicht angewiesen bin. 
Das bestätigt sich immer wieder wenn ich mir beim Einkaufen im Supermarkt die Zeit nehme in eine der ausgestellten Gazetten zu blättern.

Genauso grenzwertig halte ich es wenn in einem Forum (kenne zwei) geschrieben wird und Texte gelöscht werden, weil die nicht im Sinne der dahinter stehenden Firma stehen. Jedenfalls ist das abträglich für die Lebendigkeit eines Forums. Mods, der Name kommt von Moderator, sollen Beiträge führen damit die nicht ausufern, aber nicht abbiegen was nicht im Sinne ihres Arbeitsgebers ist.


----------



## yukonjack (11. September 2020)

Salt schrieb:


> Bin schon auf die neuen Titelstories gespannt.....
> 
> "Krasser Barsch mit einem Schlag zu Boden gestreckt!"


und den dann anspucken und mit "du Opfer" beschimpfen


----------



## Andal (11. September 2020)

Es ist mir wirklich "Latte", wer in diesem Verlagshaus was tut und sagt. Ich kaufe die Produkte eh nicht.

Aber es ist schon bemerkenswert, zu welchen Personalien es dort immer wieder kommt. Die Dame des Hauses hat schon ein sehr "geschicktes Händchen", sich damit immer wieder in die Schlagzeilen zu bringen. Verstehen muss man es, zum Glück, ja nicht. Aber grad was die Angelfachzeitschriften angeht, dürfte jede einzelne Kündigung eines Abonnement sicher recht schwer wiegen!


----------



## Esox 1960 (11. September 2020)

xx


----------



## knutwuchtig (11. September 2020)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Genau, solche Typen  gehören in deutsche Chefetagen.


wiso plural?

mit der einstellung und grundhaltung gibt es demnächst nur noch eine etage!.

sieht nicht so aus, als möchte man Da arbeiten.

journaille statt journalismus

mein ABO wird  auf jeden fall gekündigt


----------



## porbeagle (11. September 2020)

Zum Glück muss das der arme Auwa das nimmer miterleben


----------



## Laichzeit (11. September 2020)

Aus dem selben Hause kommen die Kutter und Küste und Angelsee Aktuell Blätter. Wenn der neue Chef den Verlag versenkt, müsst ihr nur noch auf das Ende von FuF warten? Dann seid ihr mit Rute und Rolle die letzte Alliteration unter den deutschen Anglerzeitschriften.


----------



## ragbar (12. September 2020)

Musterbeispiel für emotional geleitete Fehlentscheidung, was die Personalie betrifft.
Blinker und FuF waren in meiner Jugend die Informationsträger, aus denen ich die Buchstaben herausgelesen habe,wenn Vatter als Jäger und Angler mal wieder einen Stapel Jagd und Angelheftchen mit teilweise schwarzweiß Fotos und manchmal abgedruckten Handzeichnungen vom Bahnhofskiosk nach Hause brachte.
Das jetzt so heruntergeritten zu sehen,tut mir leid.
Durch einen guten Techniker als Kampfsportler voller Überheblichkeit geschlagen zu werden ,sieht man sich am Besten in der Tube im Kickboxfight 4. Runde gegen Andy Bower an, um sich eine Meinung über den Charakter der Kämpfer zu bilden.


----------



## Andal (12. September 2020)

Was heißt es schon, wenn alles auf dem Altar des Gottes Mammon geopfert wird? Madamme muss ja selbst dann nicht um das täglich Brot bangen, wenn alles im Eimer ist. Maximal verliert sie etwas Ansehen im Golfclub, aber selbst das ist binnen Tagen vergessen.

Als ich mit dem Blinker zu schaffen hatte, war es immerhin noch eine halbe Etage und tatsächlich als Redaktion erkennbar. Aber selbst da war das Absterben bereits erkennbar. Heute sollen es wohl nur noch zwei, bis drei Schreibtische in einem Großraumbüro sein. Und so wie es sich zeitigt, schaffen sie die auch noch ab. Mit so "qualifziertem Personal" allemal!


----------



## jabbahorny (14. September 2020)

Edit by Mod.

Durch die Überschrift wird sofort impliziert das "Kampfsportler" nur Assis sind....
Sicher gibt es im Kampfsport genug Vollpfosten. Ich selbst Trainiere schon fast seit 15 Jahren. 90% der Leute die Kampfsport betreiben
haben mehr Ehrgeiz und Disziplin als der durchschnitt der Bevölkerung. Und es sind genauso viele Studierte im Kampfsport vertreten wie unter den Anglern.

Für mich sagt der Titel genausoviel aus wie wenn jemand behauptet: "Alle Angler  sind Hauptschüler, gehen nur ans wasser um zu saufen, die Kühltruhe voll zu machen und sich am Leid der Fische zu ergötzen".....

Also wenn der oben Herr für den Job nicht Qualifiziert ist, hat vielleicht damit etwas zu tun das er ein paar Schläge zu viel auf die Birne bekommen hat und nicht in erster Linie damit, dass er Kampfsportler ist.


----------



## Piere (15. September 2020)

Ich finde den Titel im vorliegenden Fall zutreffend. In seiner Vita ist wenig zu finden, was ihn als Geschäftsführer qualifizieren sollte.
Der Titel im Blinker passt deshalb schon zur Person des Geschäftsführer


----------



## Piere (15. September 2020)

Doppelpost gelöscht


----------



## Kochtopf (15. September 2020)

jabbahorny schrieb:


> Also wenn der oben Herr für den Job nicht Qualifiziert ist, hat vielleicht damit etwas zu tun das er *ein paar Schläge zu viel auf die Birne* bekommen hat und nicht in erster Linie damit, dass er Kampfsportler ist.


Was eher nicht für seine Technik sprechen dürfte


----------



## Rheinspezie (15. September 2020)

Aber wenn persische Löwen jetzt noch Boxen - ist das nicht Tierquälerei ? 

Man könnte Ihn ( den Löwen ) doch in die sanften tieliebenden Hände von Petra verantworten - mit eigenem Gehege und reichlich Auslauf wäre das doch bestimmt

eine feine Sache !

Grüße,

der kölner Godzilla


----------



## Wollebre (15. September 2020)

Stellt euch vor ihr bekommt einen neuen Chef und macht ihn bei der Vorstellung gleich an. Dann hat man doch bis in alle Zukunft verschissen..... und sollte sich besser gleich einen neuen Job suchen....

Bei der Präsentation des neuen Verlagschefs hat sich das Personal nach meiner Meining daher amateurhaft verhalten. Also fachlich nicht besser als das was man den neuen Verlagschef vorwirft ohne den zu kennen.... Gab mal einen Boxer, war auch Weltmeister, und hat später eine große Coca Cola Niederlassung mit Erfolg geführt....
auch der hatte in seiner langen Karriere einiges an den Kopf bekommen....

Da greift man die Person nicht an, sondern läßt ihn reden reden reden und wünscht viel Glück in seiner verantwortungsvollen Aufgabe und bietet seine volle Unterstützung an! Wenn die nicht gesucht oder angenommen wird, ist das nicht in der Verantwortung der Angestellten.
Aber verbal angreifen ist ein No-Go und es wurde die einzig richtige Konsequenz gezogen. Von solch einer Person wäre auch zukünftig nur Klamauk zu erwarten die man im Betrieb nicht gebrauchen kann.
Innerhalb relativ kurzer Zeit merkt man welchs "Geistes Kind" er ist und kann seine Taktik/Arbeitsstil darauf einstellen ohne das einem selbst etwas angehängt werden kann.
Sollte das Geschäft anfangen den Bach runter zu gehen, wird Frau Jahn schon wissen welche Konsequenzen zu ziehen sind....


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. September 2020)

Bücklingstum liegt vmtl. nicht jedem.


----------



## Wollebre (15. September 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Bücklingstum liegt vmtl. nicht jedem.



sorry, hat damit gar nichts zu tun. Kannst wie ne Axt im Wald auftreten wenn du von heute auf morgen bei einer anderen Firma einsteigen kannst. Aber nicht mein Stil.

Ich habe es mal anders gemacht als der Mustergatte der Inhaberin - mit null Ahnung - sich in den Tagesablauf einmischte. Mich mit einem gut bekannten Wettbewerber kurz geschlossen und konnte von heute auf morgen anfangen. Habe den Mitarbeitern gesagt ich mache zwei Wochen Urlaub. Keinen Urlaubsschein ausgefüllt und die GL natürlich nicht informiert. Kam prompt die gewünschte fristlose Kündigung die ich dankend angenommen habe. Noch Firmenwagen etc. abgegeben und tschüß.... Meinen engsten Mitarbeiter den Kontakt zu einem anderen Wettbewerber geebnet... Damit war der Laden so gut wie tot und die Firma wurde verkauft. Habe in der neuen Firma noch schöne 19 Jahre bis zu meiner Rente verbracht.
Es geht auch ohne Gepolter und gegenseitiges Beschimpfen!


----------



## Andal (15. September 2020)

Wollebre schrieb:


> Sollte das Geschäft anfangen den Bach runter zu gehen, wird Frau Jahn schon wissen welche Konsequenzen zu ziehen sind....


Der war aber jetzt sehr gut!


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. September 2020)

Wollebre schrieb:


> sorry, hat damit gar nichts zu tun.




Dochdoch.....
Wer den Kopf zieht und meckert muss gehen oder wird gegangen.
Siehe auch:




__





						Google-Ergebnis für http://mein-fun.com/data/media/5/die_karriereleiter_grafisch_dargestellt.jpg
					





					www.google.com


----------



## Andal (15. September 2020)

Diese Werbehefte mit Inhalten zu füllen dürfte ja auch nicht das Problem sein. Das macht die zentrale Anzeigenabteilung (noch) automatisch. Viel schwieriger dürfte es werden, die zunehmend schwindenden Käuferzahlen zu kompensieren. Der "Persische Löwe" kann ja schlecht Flyer herausgeben "Ey Alder, kaufst du Hefte, oda ich box disch auf Mund!" - ich meine können würde er wohl, aber ob's was bringt!?


----------



## Wollebre (15. September 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Der war aber jetzt sehr gut!




Wie deine Antwort auch, schreibe ich auch nur sehr gute Texte
Bin jedenfalls gespannt was dort weiter abgeht...


----------



## Esox 1960 (15. September 2020)

Wayne interessierts...........?


----------



## Andal (15. September 2020)

Wollebre schrieb:


> Bin jedenfalls gespannt was dort weiter abgeht...


Dieser Satz könnte auch von der Pythia zu Delphi stammen ... es geht ab... wärts.


----------



## Wünschelrute (20. September 2020)

Wollebre schrieb:


> sorry, hat damit gar nichts zu tun. Kannst wie ne Axt im Wald auftreten wenn du von heute auf morgen bei einer anderen Firma einsteigen kannst. Aber nicht mein Stil.
> 
> Ich habe es mal anders gemacht als der Mustergatte der Inhaberin - mit null Ahnung - sich in den Tagesablauf einmischte. Mich mit einem gut bekannten Wettbewerber kurz geschlossen und konnte von heute auf morgen anfangen. Habe den Mitarbeitern gesagt ich mache zwei Wochen Urlaub. Keinen Urlaubsschein ausgefüllt und die GL natürlich nicht informiert. Kam prompt die gewünschte fristlose Kündigung die ich dankend angenommen habe. Noch Firmenwagen etc. abgegeben und tschüß.... Meinen engsten Mitarbeiter den Kontakt zu einem anderen Wettbewerber geebnet... Damit war der Laden so gut wie tot und die Firma wurde verkauft. Habe in der neuen Firma noch schöne 19 Jahre bis zu meiner Rente verbracht.
> Es geht auch ohne Gepolter und gegenseitiges Beschimpfen!



So ganz ohne was zu sagen Leine ziehen wenn einem was nicht passt finde ich aber auch nicht gut. Da bekommt der Chef ja nicht mal die Chance zu bemerken, dass etwas schief läuft. Charakterlich sicher schwächer als erst mal harte Kante zeigen.
Das ist jetzt auch nicht die feine englische Art meiner Meinung nach. Da wäre mir als Unternehmen ehrlich gesagt ein "Stinkstiefel" wesentlich lieber.
Mein Vorgehen bei so etwas war in meinem persönlichen Fall, dass ich die Dinge, die falsch liefen, angesprochen habe (natürlich wurde nicht auf mich gehört, bin ja auch ein Dummkopf) und gleichzeitig erstens angefangen habe, mich woanders zu bewerben/umzuhören sowie zweitens mein Engagement darin, die durch Fehlmanagement entstandenen Fehler und Lücken zu kitten, einzustellen.
Als ich weg war ging die Sache noch ein halbes Jahr, dann wurden genau die Sachen verändert, die ich angesprochen hatte. War dann aber zu spät und nach ein paar Monaten war der Ofen aus.


----------



## Fruehling (20. September 2020)

In anderen Bereichen funktioniert das...


----------



## Rheinspezie (20. September 2020)

@Wünschelrute 

Das war ja dann auch sehr fair von Dir , Respekt !

Zu dem Verhalten des von Dir angesprochenen Vorposters möchte ich mich besser nicht äußern...

R.S.


----------



## Glühender Universalangler (20. September 2020)

Wie hier schon von dem einen oder anderen treffend bemerkt wurde wäre die Einstellung der Hefte Fliegenfischen, Blinker usw. kein großer Verlust für die Anglergemeinschaft . Ich hatte selbst mal ein Abo von Fisch und Fang und die Zeitschrift Fliegenfischen. Gerade bei der Zeitschrift Fliegenfischen besteht das Heft gefühlt zu 50 Prozent aus Reiseberichten in exotische Länder (so nach Motto- ich lass mich mittels russischen Helikopter zu schönsten und unberührtesten Gewässern in der Taiga abseilen); das will und kann sich die Mehrheit der Angler nicht leisten. Der Rest ist monoton repetitiver Tackletalk. Originielle Erfahrungsberichte über deutsche "Haus-und Wiesengewässer" sind  eher Mangelware. Das junge Viktor Eras hatte in den frühen Jahren seiner Angelyoutubekarriere viel besser gemacht - aber der ist jetzt auch ziemlich in den Kommerz abgeglitten und jettet um die Welt.


----------



## Andal (20. September 2020)

Am besten gleich einen Automatismus draus machen. Wer im Ring seltener verprügelt wurde, ist ohne Ansehen ein guter Manager.


----------



## Glühender Universalangler (20. September 2020)

Aber sagt mal Leute - könnte der  Sheikholeslami nicht mal als Angler verkleidet am Förchensee patrouillieren gehen?


----------



## Thomas. (21. September 2020)

Glühender Universalangler schrieb:


> Aber sagt mal Leute - könnte der  Sheikholeslami nicht mal als Angler verkleidet am Förchensee patrouillieren gehen?


schöner wäre vielleicht ein YouTube Video, Sheikholeslami mit Matze Koch wie er ihm das Angeln beibringt, nebenbei könnte Matze ihn noch bekehren.


----------

